# Venge Vias rim brake model dead, RIP after just one year?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Place your bets.
There is now nothing on the Specialized website except disc models, top to bottom... Rim Vias yanked out.
On one hand, this seems like this could be the final admission that the brakes weren't up to snuff. But that just doesn't seem possible, given that people in the real world didn't really complain much.
So is it dead and gone, or are they going to revive it in a month or two when they have enough of the new parts for the calipers to start selling them again?

What's more, the 2017 Allez Sprint models are up and there is ... no frameset listed. Which would be just BS if it stands.

Hoping all this is just periodic incomplete updates.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

thumper8888 said:


> Place your bets.
> There is now nothing on the Specialized website except disc models, top to bottom... Rim Vias yanked out.
> On one hand, this seems like this could be the final admission that the brakes weren't up to snuff. But that just doesn't seem possible, given that people in the real world didn't really complain much.
> So is it dead and gone, or are they going to revive it in a month or two when they have enough of the new parts for the calipers to start selling them again?
> ...


They still have a pretty large stock of the 2016 Rim Brake ViAS at the retracted sale prices according to the dealer website but nothing rim brake related in the 2017 models. The ViAS also didn't seem to be one of the embargoed bikes like the new roubaix or enduro so there theoretically would be no reason to keep the 2017 rim brake versions secret unless they are doing a completely new rim brake system but that seems less likely than them just going to full disc brakes at this point.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

That model is not going to go down as one of their triumphs.
Regardless, it does seem like the most serious change would be paint schemes, if they are keeping the rim version. The brake fixes look to be simple part switches.
If they do pull the plug, I hope they have the decency to help out folks like 2424 who bought the rim version by giving them the improved parts, or at least selling them at cost.
It just seems odd, my gut says the rim brakes were good enough. Time will tell.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Reportedly, the bike was designed to be a disc brake bike and they only added the rim brakes after there were concerns about the UCI authorizing disc brakes. It should also be noted that Specialized redesigned the rim brake for the VIAS recently as well (see the second article below). I'm not sure whether they will offer the rim brake bike to the public or just pro teams, we'll see. What I can say for certain though is that it's pretty clear they are not finished updating their site and more bikes could easily be added to each category. I would hold off until at least September 9th before making any assumptions. 

2017 Specialized Venge ViAS Disc - Peloton Magazine

Tour Tech 2016: Peter Sagan’s Specialized Venge ViAS | road.cc


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I understand this was the original direction. But at that point racing seemed to be heading toward an all-disc future, so it made a little more sense than disc-only would now, when the future of pro peloton braking is murkier.
Also, the rim version has now been tooled up, so that's a sunken cost.
But yeah, the disc version is cleaner and seems a lot more like what you would expect out of Specialized... and the new model parts of the website do feel incomplete.
Sept. 9 is when they drop the new Madone/Domane-damped Roubaix and yeah thats prob when the rest of the plan will be more clear.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rim brake is not dead. They will carry both options into 2017 and let riders have the choice of their preference. I know they aren't shown on site, but I am sure they will be eventually. Not sure if colors stay the same or if some new color options will be available.

Also, sounds like they were intending to have both designs the entire time, they just wanted to bring the disc version to market first. I don't think the rim brake version was a complete after thought and then a scramble to design all of a sudden. Sure, they may have had to accelerate the time to market, but I don't think it was a start from scratch and bring to market in 6 months kinda thing.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

seems like they just updated the website and reinstated the di2 rim brake version
https://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/sworks-venge-vias-di2-usa/115098


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

young-nyc said:


> seems like they just updated the website and reinstated the di2 rim brake version
> https://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/sworks-venge-vias-di2-usa/115098


Those look to be the 2016 versions of the ViAS which they still have a large stock of.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

But still, they ARE back... I think 2424 et al are right, the rim one will stay in lineup.
Pricing still nuts though... the "module" for rim version is $6200 and frameset for disc version is $4200. 
And then there is the $300 difference between the expert disc bike ($4500) and the disc frameset.

So, what that all means is with the rim version they will sell you just bars, stem and suspect rim calipers for ... $2000.
And with the disc version they will sell you a full buildout....Ultegra disc group, nice saddle, carbon specialized crankset, wheels, aerofly bars etc etc etc for ... $300.
The Expert disc looks like the deal of the litter, despite having wheels that anyone serious enough about an aero bike to buy one of these would have to replace instantly.
Funny stuff.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> But still, they ARE back... I think 2424 et al are right, the rim one will stay in lineup.
> Pricing still nuts though... the "module" for rim version is $6200 and frameset for disc version is $4200.
> And then there is the $300 difference between the expert disc bike ($4500) and the disc frameset.
> 
> ...


I got to see one of the rim brake versions up close again at a local shop this weekend and it really is much better looking in person than it is in pictures. That being said, in my opinion, unless you are time trialist or a triathlete, $4500 is still quite a bit to spend on a bike that is 17+ pounds, described as not being super comfy for long rides, doesn't include the aero cockpit that is significant part of the advertised aero numbers, and comes with average non-aero wheels. The white and black look has grown on me and I really kind of like it now. There truth of the matter though is that there are some other really nice options out there in this same price range that might not be as good in the wind tunnel, but which might be better all around bikes out on the road (depending on how and where one rides). To each his own though....


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I got to see one of the rim brake versions up close again at a local shop this weekend and it really is much better looking in person than it is in pictures. That being said, in my opinion, unless you are time trialist or a triathlete, $4500 is still quite a bit to spend on a bike that is 17+ pounds, described as not being super comfy for long rides, doesn't include the aero cockpit that is significant part of the advertised aero numbers, and comes with average non-aero wheels. The white and black look has grown on me and I really kind of like it now. There truth of the matter though is that there are some other really nice options out there in this same price range that might not be as good in the wind tunnel, but which might be better all around bikes out on the road (depending on how and where one rides). To each his own though....


I agree in every detail, could have written that myself, though I favor the green over white, slightly. The disc frame looks better, enough to temp me if not for: 1) I'd have to scare up proper disc wheels, 2) specialized would hit me with something extortionate for the ViaS bar and stem and 3) at 1150 grams the frame is still too heavy and 4) it's worth $2400, not $4200.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Some of the msrp pricing between the old and new ones don't really make sense. If the dealer cost hasn't changed though you can probably pay 6kish for the rim pro and 9kish for the sworks model (what I got quoted last week anyways).

As much as I like that white frame on the ultegra, I still think I would go for that tarmac etap for the money, but I already have the old venge so I can hold out a little longer for another aero bike. Have to pay off my new stumpjumper before I think about another bike though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

taodemon said:


> Some of the msrp pricing between the old and new ones don't really make sense. If the dealer cost hasn't changed though you can probably pay 6kish for the rim pro and 9kish for the sworks model (what I got quoted last week anyways).
> 
> As much as I like that white frame on the ultegra, I still think I would go for that tarmac etap for the money, but I already have the old venge so I can hold out a little longer for another aero bike. Have to pay off my new stumpjumper before I think about another bike though.


My thoughts fall along similar lines I guess. IMO:

1.) the pricing is still too high for the Venge Vias (and the new Madone);
2.) the Tarmac is still their best all around race/performance bike;
3.) the Venge Elite, Tarmac Comp, the Tarmac Pro Race UDi2, Tarmac Expert, and Allez Sprint are their best values thus far (if you like to ride lots of miles on all types of roads and if I had to rank them the Tarmac Comp would likely come out on top);
4.) with the Venge Disc being praised for handling and acceleration, the SCS system is likely headed out the door which makes the current Tarmac Disc a riskier buy;
5.) their marketing ploy has worked because I am extremely interested in seeing what they do with the new Roubaix (even though I'm not really interested in an endurance oriented bike); 
6.) Specialized and Trek are still not coming close to offering the bang for your buck that Giant does (even though I typically like the bikes better).


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Do you know what is up with the Roubaix? There is only 3 models on the website 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Completely new design will be released in early September. Total lockdown on info, but some lil bits have snuck out.

Edit: (linky)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/2017-roubaix-355925.html


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

September 9th is the official release date.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There are more sneak peak pics up on Specialized's Instagram account. Whatever that September 9th bike is, it looks kind of like it has a dropper seatpost or something like that and possibly welds (which suggest it might not be carbon). Interesting...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BI2WQnvD5Fd/


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Might be 2 things going on. Soft tail similar to the BMC MTB (and others like it), and/or some form of suspension seatpost integrated into the frame (based on the odd looking upper section of the frame/post intersection.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chader09 said:


> Might be 2 things going on. Soft tail similar to the BMC MTB (and others like it), and/or some form of suspension seatpost integrated into the frame (based on the odd looking upper section of the frame/post intersection.


No, that's carbon... and I'm guessing that's not a dropper but rather a form of shock absorber with play laterally and vertically and is somewhat in homage to Trek's recent designs.
Its the Roubaix. They don't bring in McLaren on alloy bikes....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting, I guess we will see how all of these pieces fit together in about a month. I hope it still turns out to be a decent endurance race bike that moves design forward to some degree and not some kind of artistic novelty piece or junior mountain bike....


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

thumper8888 said:


> No, that's carbon... and I'm guessing that's not a dropper but rather a form of shock absorber with play laterally and vertically and is somewhat in homage to Trek's recent designs.
> Its the Roubaix. They don't bring in McLaren on alloy bikes....


To clarify, I never claimed it was alloy.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry, i fired that too quickly....that was response to rashadabd's post: ".... it looks kind of like it has a dropper seatpost or something like that and possibly welds (which suggest it might not be carbon). Interesting..."


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yup, that's what I figured.


----------



## m3bas (May 19, 2014)

I own an Sworks Vias, have been told by the shop that Specialized will be replacing the brakes for free. This was only after some pushing from local dealers though.

I actually thought the brakes were ok until i had my first ride in the hills in the rain. Now i understand what they mean when they refer to braking power and modulation as i have neither of those on this. Old bike had Dura Ace 9000...


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

m3bas said:


> I own an Sworks Vias, have been told by the shop that Specialized will be replacing the brakes for free. This was only after some pushing from local dealers though.
> 
> I actually thought the brakes were ok until i had my first ride in the hills in the rain. Now i understand what they mean when they refer to braking power and modulation as i have neither of those on this. Old bike had Dura Ace 9000...


Well, that's one way to make your ride more exciting....


----------



## packetloss (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't think exciting is the right word. Dangerous is what comes to mind.

I really don't know how these brakes made it past testing. I sure hope the new ones are a lot better, but the current brakes are the worst I've ever ridden on and that includes the brakes that were on a $100 35 pound huffy.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Reportedly, the bike was designed to be a disc brake bike and they only added the rim brakes after there were concerns about the UCI authorizing disc brakes. It should also be noted that Specialized redesigned the rim brake for the VIAS recently as well (see the second article below). I'm not sure whether they will offer the rim brake bike to the public or just pro teams, we'll see. What I can say for certain though is that it's pretty clear they are not finished updating their site and more bikes could easily be added to each category. I would hold off until at least September 9th before making any assumptions.
> 
> 2017 Specialized Venge ViAS Disc - Peloton Magazine
> 
> Tour Tech 2016: Peter Sagan’s Specialized Venge ViAS | road.cc


I've heard this story too, regarding the bike being originally designed for disc and I just don't buy it...

In my opinion, the rim brake solution is way too thought out, from an aero standpoint, for it to have been an afterthought. If the bike was truly designed as a disc brake bike first and they had to adopt it to rim brakes, they simply would have mounted them in the traditional locations, i.e. the front of the fork for the front brake and either the seat stays or under the bottom bracket for the rear brakes. If you compare the rim brake frame and the disc brake frame, they are actually pretty different.... if the disc brake bike was first, I feel like they would have kept to that design, and simply put the rim brakes on, not spent considerable amount of time redesigning the fork and seat tube areas.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I've heard this story too, regarding the bike being originally designed for disc and I just don't buy it...
> 
> In my opinion, the rim brake solution is way too thought out, from an aero standpoint, for it to have been an afterthought. If the bike was truly designed as a disc brake bike first and they had to adopt it to rim brakes, they simply would have mounted them in the traditional locations, i.e. the front of the fork for the front brake and either the seat stays or under the bottom bracket for the rear brakes. If you compare the rim brake frame and the disc brake frame, they are actually pretty different.... if the disc brake bike was first, I feel like they would have kept to that design, and simply put the rim brakes on, not spent considerable amount of time redesigning the fork and seat tube areas.


Personally, it doesn't matter much to me either way. I think it's going to be the kind of thing that is tough to confirm or refute without inside knowledge. They certainly have the resources to make drastic changes to a design if need be, but maybe they didn't. I guess I would wonder what the incentive/benefit is to lie about something like that, but stranger things happen I guess.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There's a new competitor in the house:

https://www.cervelo.com/en-us/road/s-series/s3-disc/engineering


----------

